# Oris Pointer Date History



## somerandomwatchguy (Dec 10, 2019)

Does anyone know in depth about the oris pointer date? In its current form it is available in 36mm and 40mm in many different dial options. When was the 29mm model produced and the 32mm? Which dial options were available for these sizes when they were in manufacture? It has been in production since the 1930s but there seems to be very few examples on the market or much information about them online

Any response is greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

somerandomwatchguy said:


> Does anyone know in depth about the oris pointer date? In its current form it is available in 36mm and 40mm in many different dial options. When was the 29mm model produced and the 32mm? Which dial options were available for these sizes when they were in manufacture? It has been in production since the 1930s but there seems to be very few examples on the market or much information about them online
> 
> Any response is greatly appreciated. Thank you


 I have had a few of these over the years including a 7 jewel manual wind. (31mm) They were by no means built to the same standards and quality as the Oris of today, and parts became difficult (according to the watchmaker I used at the time) to obtain. There used to be a dedicated Oris forum which seems to have vanished. Here's a link to the company website (you've probably been there already). With a bit of digging around the web you'll get some info. Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nucejoe (Jun 22, 2018)

I have a collection of vintage Oris calender pointers, mostly caliber 704 kif and 677 kif, calender pointers came in 373kif, 583kif too. 677 is based on 671 caliber and 704 based on 701. Other caliber came with date ring instead of pointer hand and few with power reserve indicators, some chrono too. Movements of this era were made in house. Pin pallet and 7 jewels subsecond and later versions center second as well. A few 17 jewel versions of above said calibers left the company.

One jewel calibers are ultrarare.

Visit julesborel.com to see a rather full list of calibers made by oris.

Dr ranffts sites lists most calibers and their variants.

Oris stopped in house production and was one of the first to use Asian made movements.

Dial options were countless.

Most any in house made oris is collectible.

Kind regards Nucejoe


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

A picture or two might be nice at this stage in the thread to show exactly what we are discussing here - any offers out there.


----------



## Nucejoe (Jun 22, 2018)

Most of what I got came in black military dial, got few of other designs.

I,ll try to bribe my camera man, my son,to take some pix to post. Google turns up wider variety for sure.

Check out the ones on ebay or catawiki sites. Make sure you get good genuine dials with both feet in tact, genuine oris balance complete and original or signed crowns, good case and hands.A timegrapher print of the movements performance be nice or pic of parts that went in it or at least the option to return.

The culprit with used ones is the wear on pin pallets and escape teeth, causing serviced ones to stop runing in couple of month.

I should sell as my collection is insanely big, yet am afraid I can,t as I have no access to ebay, paypal or common instruments of fund transfer,making me one royal untrustworthy seller. Ha ha.

Be happy to give advice, should you find one to buy from a reputable seller.

Best;. Joe


----------



## somerandomwatchguy (Dec 10, 2019)

Nucejoe said:


> I have a collection of vintage Oris calender pointers, mostly caliber 704 kif and 677 kif, calender pointers came in 373kif, 583kif too. 677 is based on 671 caliber and 704 based on 701. Other caliber came with date ring instead of pointer hand and few with power reserve indicators, some chrono too. Movements of this era were made in house. Pin pallet and 7 jewels subsecond and later versions center second as well. A few 17 jewel versions of above said calibers left the company.
> 
> One jewel calibers are ultrarare.
> 
> ...


 Thank you Nucejoe,

Do you know what references were the first?

I believe they have been made since the 30s. I assume The first models were hand wound with inhouse calibres. When were these pointer dates in production? Has it been close to continuous from then until now or had large periods of time without production?

I similarly assume the production went to asia during the quartz revolution, at this time were the pointer dates in production and do any of these have asian movements in today?

Also with the asian movements. Are these rare or readily available? What kind of models did oris produce with these movements in?

Regards, Jacob



Nucejoe said:


> Most of what I got came in black military dial, got few of other designs.
> 
> I,ll try to bribe my camera man, my son,to take some pix to post. Google turns up wider variety for sure.
> 
> ...


 Thank you Joe,

What is the size (or sizes) of the pointer dates and what date are they from? Manual or auto? Are they arabic or roman numerals? Centre or sub seconds?

I have seen some black dials from ebay. Were these every military issue, and if so, what were these references? Do they ever have military markings?

Which era did they get pin pallet escapements? Similarly are there any obvious ways to determine if the dial is original?

Also with many vintage models with baton hands and modern ones with cathedral. When did this change occur?

Regards, Jacob


----------



## Nucejoe (Jun 22, 2018)

somerandomwatchguy said:


> Thank you Nucejoe,
> 
> Do you know what references were the first?
> 
> ...


 This is gents size, dial and hands are original. You would want to check the crown signed/ unsigned , sign of wear on the crown and case. This being the original ,you can spot fake or decal printed and aftermarkets easy.

Boys or unisex size is smaller.

Ladies( rare) is the smallest in pointers collection and I have seen em with older movements, kif373, kif453.

There is also a jumbo or extra large gents size.( Ultra rare)

Any dial other than black military is more in demand. All kifs were in-house and manual wind, produced between 30s up to 69, I think.

Later Oris big crown (a date pointer) was marketed with eta movements under the hood.

Non pointers such as oris doctors or chronoris are sought after as well.

I am not sure I know answer to all your questions Jacob, some are tough, yet I,ll be happy to continue discussion.

Happy holidays and a very merry Christmass. Best


----------

